# Ohhhh Yeahhh!!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

sharp looking. Nice lines


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Minnowhead. .....I believe that you are spoiled ....sweet looking piece !


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

In my estimation, the best all around carry piece on the market. Reasonably priced, dependable, and a size
and weight that is carry friendly. I have not got any negative feedback on function. Some complain it is to
small, might be true for guys with extremely large hands, but it fits most normal human beings ok.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My only complaint is that it requires a very firm grip to cycle. I purchased and LCP II for my wife because she sometimes has trouble concealing her 9mm. She dosnt grip the gun firmly enough and it will jam probably 1 in 10 shots. Ive shot hundreds of rounds through it and never a single malfunction.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have just been hit in the butt with reality. My granddaughter is home for Thanksgiving, she lives alone 200 mi.
from here. She just bought a new house there. I had given her a S&W m36 when she moved down there and
was living in a apartment. Now she is involved in making house calls on sick children under some government
program. These kids are from low income families, and she doesn't feel good about some of the places she has
to go. Now she wants a gun that is not as bulky as a wheel gun to carry CCW. I am going to buy her a LCP.
I'm not worried about her limp wristing the gun, she has shot about everything you can think of since she was
a little girl. She ain't giving me back the 38, it's going to be the house gun. The good thing about WVa is that
anyone can carry.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Bassblaster, This gun doesn't require a firm grip to cycle. It shoots like a dream. Very accurate and stayed on target shot after shot. Three different brands of ammo in both brass and aluminum cases. Fmj's and hollow points, no jammed ejections with zero fail to feeds...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> Bassblaster, This gun doesn't require a firm grip to cycle. It shoots like a dream. Very accurate and stayed on target shot after shot. Three different brands of ammo in both brass and aluminum cases. Fmj's and hollow points, no jammed ejections with zero fail to feeds...


 I agree, in my hands, Ive had the exact same results. In my wifes hands, it fails to feed about 10% of the time. Being that we shoot in the exact same conditions with the exact same ammo, the only thing different is potentially her grip and weaker hands. FTF's in a weak grip isn't something new to the LCP. The original had the same issue and I'm not argueing that its the guns fault. Its something that should definitely be noted though since this gun is recommended so often for women.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

sportsman den in shelby has a sale on that gun for only $199. Hell of a deal.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

$199 for the LCP 
$279 for the LCP 2
Sportsman's Den is a great place!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

picked up the identical one at Gander Mountain last week, also bought the Tauras they had on sale the day before for $199. You have to release the slide and not follow it closed with any pressure if you having a chambering issue. Allow it to snap closed. Sooooo, much easier to conceal than the .357 I had been packing around.
Guess I can get rid of that one now.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Specwar said:


> picked up the identical one at Gander Mountain last week, also bought the Tauras they had on sale the day before for $199. You have to release the slide and not follow it closed with any pressure if you having a chambering issue. Allow it to snap closed. Sooooo, much easier to conceal than the .357 I had been packing around.
> Guess I can get rid of that one now.


I have a hard time parting with perfectly good firearms unless I'm trading for something I like better at the time.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't really need as many as I now have. Perhaps the .22 Charter Arms pathfinder and the .357 model 66 Taurus will have to go.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Specwar said:


> I don't really need as many as I now have. Perhaps the .22 Charter Arms pathfinder and the .357 model 66 Taurus will have to go.


Well.....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have never run across one of the new CCW pistols that wouldn't jam if not held firmly. The full size steel guns
usually have enough weight that a soft grip doesn't matter.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Never had an issue with that. Of course I don't exercise a soft grip, if you're going to fire it you better have full control no matter what the reason.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well.....


The Charter Arms .22 Pathfinder 3.5" stainless.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Some people don't like Rugers but I have always had good luck with them especially the rifles.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Ruger revolvers more than semi autos. The semi autos don't normally break down very easy.


----------

